Ask HN: Which programming languages will dominate the new decade? - slavomirvojacek
======
aunetx
My beliefs are :

\- Rust will become more and more important, and begin to dominate c++ \- c
will still be the leader in low-level dev \- Kotlin/Swift will of course
dominate the mobile market, and Java will be abandoned \- Javascript will
either be entirely replaced by a new language (like typescript but meant to be
interpreted in the browser) or be changed a lot

------
DigitalSea
Javascript, just like the previous decade.

